#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Dasonia - Nieuwe collectie !

## Dasonia Fashion

www.Dasonia.com/collectie

Bestel voor 17:30 en ontvang morgen!

Of bel voor een afspraak en bezoek onze showroom te Rotterdam!

Tevens gratis retour !

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1966739_1443351672567922_1874659452_n.jpg

----------

